# Bromothymol Blue In 4DkH Solution



## jagz (6 Sep 2012)

Just a quick one guy , 

i have 4dkh solution and i have bromothymol blue but i want them premixed, how much bromothymol blue should i put into lets say 100ml of 4dkh, do i just add enough to change the water to like a light blue colour, or is there a specific amount that needs to me added

cheers guys


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Sep 2012)

I find 1 drop per 1ml into a drop checker works best for me, however I don't know how well 100ml would keep?? As most drop checkers hold 2ml you would be mixing a years supply. 
I'm sure Clive or darrel would be able to advise this that.


----------



## jagz (6 Sep 2012)

i use exactly the the 1ml = 1 drop,

i also understand that 100ml would last a long time but would only last as long as 100ml 4dkh solution without the bromo blue, and im sure it must last long term as aquaessentials and other suppliers sell it pre mixed, 

so going buy our theory 100ml of 4dkh solution would need 100 drops then,

thank you mate, 

now im asking is there any reason why this should not be done or does it not really matter that it is premixed

cheers guys


----------

